# Need riders occasionally.....



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have not been aware of this site but it is a great service.....

I can ride or I can drive mine......I launch from Joe's Bayou - Destin.......

73 years old (but built like only 72), go out at first safe light, try to get in early while this heat continues, non-smoker, non-drinker(till thru cleaning fish), careful captain,

2004 20ft offshore with 115 Yamaha, only about 175 hours, can fish three pretty well....

Let's hook up and make the fishing trip more efficient.....


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome redfish! Nice offer, and I am sure you will get the chance to bring plenty of people along fishing with you, and go with them from on here! I have fished and dove with at least 50 different people fromon here wether on there boat, or mine. :letsdrink


----------



## The Duke (Jun 27, 2008)

70 year old in good shape, retired, and ready to fish any time. Would like to fish with you anytime their is an opening. Non smoker, non drinker, and will share expenses. Call Earl at 850-470-0941 in Pensacola. Thanks


----------

